# Free Online CBT Course



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha, I probably mention it enough in my posts, but in case anyone is interested in a free online CBT course as either an addition to their current therapist or as a way of see what CBT consists of, feel free to check out the link below for a "Mood Gym", which is a free online CBT course.

I've done a few lessons, but am currently on my third or fourth homework assignment to improve my way of thinking, haha it just started getting a bit difficult, but I have found it interesting up to now.

http://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I started this twice before....


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I def heard about it from this forum, so trying to spread the word to any who are interested


----------



## Mouse 108 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's worth a try. Thank you


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

This says it's for depression. I wonder if a similar one exists for anxiety.


----------

